

Show HN: Fun new web game/app to learn bartending - ecaroth

To teach myself Python and GAE, I recently made a new web game/app to help people learn how to bartend. I'm pretty happy with the results, and it was tons of fun to make. I currently can't make any changes to the app, as it is an entry in Mozilla's GameOn 2010 challenge (gaming.mozillalabs.com).<p>Any and all comments and suggestions would be appreciated though!
www.drunkenweb.com
======
ecaroth
for your viewing pleasure: <http://www.drunkenweb.com>

